# Game 52: Nets @ Bucks--02.21.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 51
New Jersey Nets (28-23) @ Milwaukee Bucks (27-25)**
Tuesday February 21st, 2006
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*T.J. Ford*</td><td>*Michal Redd*</td><td>*Jamaal Magloire*</td><td>*Bobby Simmons*</td><td>*Andrew Bogut*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.1</td><td>24.9</td><td>10.2</td><td>13.1</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.5</td><td>4.4</td><td>10.1</td><td>4.7</td><td>7.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.4</td><td>3.0</td><td>.6</td><td>2.2</td><td>2.1</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Charlie Bell*</td><td>*Dan Gadzuric*</td><td>*Joe Smith*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>5.2</td><td>8.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.6</td><td>3.0</td><td>6.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.6</td><td>.3</td><td>.9</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.4</td><td>23.7</td><td>12.7</td><td>19.0</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.7</td><td>4.6</td><td>.9</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>3.3</td><td>3.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.3</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bucks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 23.7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Michael Redd 24.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson/Jason Kidd 7.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Jamaal Magloire 10.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 6.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.92</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 1.35</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .80</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andrew Bogut 1.15</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.1%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Andrew Bogut 52.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 36.2%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Bobby Simmons 41.2%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 84.6%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Michael Redd 86.0%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>28-23</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>25-27</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>20-32</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>20-33</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>15-37</td><td>13.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>42-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>33-20</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>28-23</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>31-21</td><td>11.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>26-23</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>27-25</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>26-25</td><td>16</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>25-27</td><td>17.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series Tied 1-1*
11.02.05: Bucks 110 - Nets 96 
02.12.06: Bucks 79 - Nets 94

*Upcoming Games:*
April 9th, @ MIL​


----------



## JCB

I'm feeling a big game from Carter, after those two missed dunks in the ASG.


----------



## GM3

How come Bogut is only averaging 2apg?


----------



## Vinsane

vince needs to play like last year after the asg


----------



## SetShotWilly

Watch Magloire and Krstic go at it again


----------



## bole

net would win if they play an up tempo offence and gaurd the premiter and have the bucks turn it over by force deffence. guard the pass cus if redd or ford gets the ball they have a better chance of betting you. and if the are stop by back cort make the bucks scramble and make the bigs of the bucks come out to the primter which would make tons of mis matches.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vince needs to unleash his wrath on the Bucks and every other team the Nets play after the AS break. Carter's better half of the season begins now.


----------



## HB

Nets have to start handling business on the road, this could be a confidence booster if they win.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Nets have to start handling business on the road, this could be a confidence booster if they win.


I agree. If they start of this 2nd phase of the season with a win, it will more or less erase the "stigma" that the Nets often falls prey after the ASG. A win tonight and several wins thereafter will push them in the right direction.


----------



## L

is today the 21st or 20th????


----------



## Charlieboy

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> is today the 21st or 20th????


 21


----------



## Jizzy

uuhhmmm.....


----------



## Vinsane

could be a first round preview
vc we need u


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Magloire again.... feh. 

Stop Redd and Ford!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I like the stats from the Pregame. When VC scores 30 or more, the Nets are 9-2. I'll take it.


----------



## Jizzy

Well, isn't anyone gonna do play by play?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic All Star said:
 

> Magloire again.... feh.
> 
> Stop Redd and Ford!


 there should have been a prediction thread on which quarter nenad is going to knock him the **** out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Well, isn't anyone gonna do play by play?


 cause it's just starting


----------



## ZÆ

Nets win the tip


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ hits


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits, Simmons answers. Tied up 2-2


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

2-0 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Bobby Simons for 2

2-2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins misses, rebound Bucks.

Magloire hits, 4-2 Bucks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Magloire with a HIDEOUS hook


----------



## ZÆ

Maglior for 2

2-4 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Illegal screen (?) called on the Nets.

Simmons hits a three. 7-2 Bucks.


----------



## ZÆ

Bobby Simons for 3

2-7 - MIL


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamit, I have the flu and I feel like ****. A Nets win is what the doctor prescribed


----------



## Vinsane

man :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ford misses, rebound Collins.
Kidd misses a three, rebound Simmons.
Bucks turn it over, Nets turn it back over
Simmons hits again. 9-2 bucks.

Time out nets.

PS, I just went over 14,000 posts :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Bobby Simons for 2

2-9 - MIL


----------



## Vinsane

wtf


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets

2-9 - MIL


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> PS, *I just went over 14,000 posts* :biggrin:


Wow... congratulations ToddMac!!! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

the nets shouldnt talk in the papers any more


----------



## wonka137

wow vince is really showing what a great second half he will have LOL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins gets it stripped, Nets keep the ball. 
Vince misses, rebound Simmons.

Bucks turn it over going down to Bogut.
Kidd misses, VC misses the tip, Kidd gets it back. Kidd hits a three. 9-5 Bucks.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

5-9 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> wow vince is really showing what a great second half he will have LOL


 well atleast you base it all on 2 minutes of a game.


----------



## Vinsane

not a good way to get started vc


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## GM3

**** Magloire, thats all i got to say about that


----------



## mjm1

krstic is a moron, SLAM IT HOME SMARTASS


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Missed lay up after missed lay up.


----------



## ZÆ

Jump Ball: Collins and Magloire
Nets win


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Grandmazter3 said:


> **** Magloire, thats all i got to say about that


What did he do?


----------



## wonka137

"well atleast you base it all on 2 minutes of a game."
I dont have to watch anymore, I know he will shoot like 36% for the game and probably have a good 6 turnovers, the guy is a worst player than jason collins


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Simmons misses, rebound Kidd.

Jump ball between collins and magloire...Collins wins it. 
RJ misses a three, rebound Bogut.

24 second violation on the bucks.


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout MIL

5-9 - MIL


----------



## GM3

TImeOut Bucks.

9-5 Deers


----------



## Vinsane

seems like a boring game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> "well atleast you base it all on 2 minutes of a game."
> I dont have to watch anymore, I know he will shoot like 36% for the game and probably have a good 6 turnovers, the guy is a worst player than jason collins


 yeah, that's true :|


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> seems like a boring game


its the first game after the all star game, what do you expect?


----------



## Jizzy

Grandmazter3 said:


> TImeOut Bucks.
> 
> 9-5 Deers




:laugh:


----------



## mjm1

wonka137 said:


> "well atleast you base it all on 2 minutes of a game."
> I dont have to watch anymore, I know he will shoot like 36% for the game and probably have a good 6 turnovers, the guy is a worst player than jason collins


why do you continue to post here if you are so sure?


----------



## GM3

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> What did he do?


Hes on my **** list, right along with Zo, Desmon Mason, Gerald Wallace, Corey Maggette, Frank Williams, Tim Thomas (will be off it if he becomes a Net), Scott Skiles and Darko.


----------



## pinoyboy231

sloppy play in the first quarter


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

7-9 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad with the dunk. 9-7 Bucks.

Bogut misses, rebound RJ. Bogut then fouls RJ, his first.


----------



## GM3

Kidd with another shot

tied at 9


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

9-9


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Something You don't see very often:

Krstic DUNKED the ball.


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic wit a slam

bogut misses 

rj fouled by bogut

kidd wit da 3

ford wit da 3 

12-9 BUCKS


----------



## mjm1

kidd, leave him open WHY?


----------



## ZÆ

TJ Ford for 3

9-12 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits, and now it's all tied up 9-9.

Ford hits a three, bucks back in front 12-9.


----------



## ZÆ

Bobby Simons for 2

9-14 - MIL


----------



## Vinsane

what hapened to vince


----------



## mjm1

carter what are you doing?


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic misses

rebounded by magloire

simmons wit the layup

nets 25% shooting in the first

turn over nets

joe smith in the for bucks


----------



## Jizzy

Ford is not supposed to hit 3s


----------



## wonka137

good to see a scrub like simmons is 4-5
--- what happend to Vince? he has sucked for the last month.


----------



## GM3

Oh baby, he didnt miss that one!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Simmons hits, 14-9 Bucks.

Vince turns it over trying to go to kidd. Ball back to he Bucks.

Carter with the huge dunk on the allyoop! 14-11 Bucks


----------



## mjm1

oh MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2 (ally-oop from Kidd)

11-14 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover bucks

ALLEYOPP TO CARTER WIT DA MONSTA SLAM BABY

who cares bout those two missed dunks at the asg

cmon this should get us pumped up

foul on krstic 

TIMEOUT


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

I think Carter's confidence is down after missing 2 dunks in the All Star game when nobody even plays defense.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> good to see a scrub like simmons is 4-5


 13/5/2 is "scrub" numbers now?


----------



## L

oh my god!


someone make me a gif of that dunk so i can have it as a avatar!


----------



## Vinsane

pinoyboy231 said:


> turnover bucks
> 
> ALLEYOPP TO CARTER WIT DA MONSTA SLAM BABY
> 
> who cares bout those two missed dunks at the asg
> 
> cmon this should get us pumped up
> 
> foul on krstic
> 
> TIMEOUT


one or 2 handed


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn in for Kidd, Cliff in for Nenad.
Joe Smith in for Bogut, Bell and Williams in for Ford and Redd.

24 second violation on the bucks.


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn in for kidd

ford wit the AIRBALL

mo williams in for ford

turn over bucks

14-11 BUCKS


----------



## pinoyboy231

Vinsane said:


> one or 2 handed



one handed


----------



## mjm1

dye vaUGHN DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE LOL


----------



## ZÆ

Mo Williams for 2

11-16 - MIL


----------



## wonka137

"13/5/2 is "scrub" numbers now?" no those are just fantastic, watch the bucks in awhile you basketball noob and you will see he is their worst starter, I mean not if you only wanna go off of stats dont watch them


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mo Williams hits. 16-11 bucks.

Vince shoots, goes in and out, rebound Smith.
Smith hits, 18-11 Bucks.


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover nets

bucks convert 

rj fouled by simmons 

carter misses hits the deck 

smith wit the shot

18-11 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Smith for 2

11-18 - MIL


----------



## GM3

Vaughn comes in and our offesnse goes away


----------



## GM3

10 point bucks lead

I want a win in that buildign!


----------



## ZÆ

Bobby Simons for 3

11-21 - MIL


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Vaughn comes in and our offesnse goes away


I was able to say that as well. Sad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> "13/5/2 is "scrub" numbers now?" no those are just fantastic, watch the bucks in awhile you basketball noob and you will see he is their worst starter, I mean not if you only wanna go off of stats dont watch them


 and this coming from the man who says collins is better the Vince.

Just because he's their worst starter, that doesn't mean he's a bad player.


----------



## Vinsane

so who thinks we will win


----------



## GM3

Were going to need a hell of a 2nd quarter to pull this off.


----------



## Jizzy

I just don't get why Vince doesn't bring it every night


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits 1 of 2

12-21 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses

simmons wit the three

carter gets fouled 

robinson misses

carter gets fouled 

carter to the line for two

makes one out of two

21-12 BUCKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams hits a three.

*End of 1st*
Bucks 24
Nets 12


----------



## ZÆ

Mo Williams for 3

12-24 - MIL


----------



## mjm1




----------



## pinoyboy231

williams hits a three to beat the clock...


24-12 BUCKS..

nets are 5-20 from the field

UGLY just UGLY


----------



## Vinsane

nets gonna lose


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st

12-24 - MIL


----------



## wonka137

wow vince carter is really a great player, I mean he totaly deserved that all star game for having 10 good games so far this year


----------



## L

damn, the bucks's shooting is hot tonite.


----------



## Jizzy

Vince and RJ need to stop saying stuff to the reporters and not back it up on the court


----------



## L

wonka137 said:


> wow vince carter is really a great player, I mean he totaly deserved that all star game for having 10 good games so far this year


why do u even post?


----------



## SetShotWilly

So Bucks have a 12 point lead with Redd going 0-0? wow this is going to be ugly..


----------



## wonka137

Because I'm trying to show you guys that the only way this team will be great again is by trading Vince, who has done nothing for this team this year


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Smith to the free throw line for 2...
Smith hits both

12-26 - MIL


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Vince and RJ need to stop saying stuff to the reporters and not back it up on the court


agreed


----------



## GM3

Kidd, Carter, Krstis sit when we need offense? Ok put me back in that fire frank bandwagon.


----------



## Vinsane

wonka137 said:


> Because I'm trying to show you guys that the only way this team will be great again is by trading Vince, who has done nothing for this team this year


but lead them to the atlantic division lead


----------



## pinoyboy231

joe smith hits two free throws 

padgett misses

turnover bucks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> Because I'm trying to show you guys that the only way this team will be great again is by trading Vince, who has done nothing for this team this year


 Then make a thread and state your opinion in that. You don't need to come to every game thread and say "vince sucks" over and over again, which doesn't even show that you thinks he should be traded to make the nets better, which you claim is your reason, but it honestly seems like you're just trying to tempt some people in to saying things that are out of line.


----------



## mjm1

Put The Starters In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj deflected the ball off williams

nets ball

turnover nets..

i hate how vaughn runs the offense

offensive board bucks 

26-12 bucks


----------



## Vinsane

what is padgett doin out there


----------



## wonka137

"but lead them to the atlantic division lead" he hasnt lead anything this year, RJ and kidd have easily done more for this team than that overrated garbage


----------



## ZÆ

Redd to the free throw line for 2...
Redd hits both

12-28 - MIL


----------



## GM3

I cant post when the game goes like this. Im going to end up posting something that would make wonka look like a net homer.


----------



## squaleca

wait to the playoffs really seriosly this regular season is pointless their pretty much set in the 3rd spot and not going anywhere if the nets were fighting for their playoff lives like last year vince would be scoring 30 a game!!! but their not!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

a grand total of 3 points scored with kidd on the bench.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

14-28 - MIL


----------



## Vinsane

wut good is rest doin them when we need offense to get back in the game


----------



## squaleca

yes wonka i agree u definately know more than all the NBA coaches!!! moron!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Get Padgett Out Of The Nba!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

wut is a homer


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> wait to the playoffs really seriosly this regular season is pointless their pretty much set in the 3rd spot and not going anywhere if the nets were fighting for their playoff lives like last year vince would be scoring 30 a game!!! but their not!!!!!




That's my problem right there. Vince doesn't bring it every night, only when it matters. Theres no reason he couldn't duplicate last year into this one. Guys like Kobe, Wade, T-Mac... all bring it every night.


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj makes one out of two free throws

vaughn cant even keep up wit ford..

turnover bucks 

padgett wit the frkin turnover

ford misses

gazduric wit the offensive board then gets fouled..

padgett sucks 

rj wit the two

28-16 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

16-28 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> wut is a homer


 someone who will just say their favorite team/players are the best even if logic/stats/anything say different.


----------



## wonka137

what do coaches have to do to with anything? and you really called me a moron when you just spit out somthing that retarded?


----------



## pinoyboy231

foul on rj 

TIMEOUT NETS 

28-16 BUCKS...


CMON NETS ...


----------



## mjm1

kidd comes in we score 2 points, 1 less than what we scored for the entire time he was sitting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca

umm dont the nets have a better record than the magic and the lakers!!! oh and dont forget AI!!!!


----------



## squaleca

jizzy said:


> That's my problem right there. Vince doesn't bring it every night, only when it matters. Theres no reason he couldn't duplicate last year into this one. Guys like Kobe, Wade, T-Mac... all bring it every night.




who has the best record of Nets, lakers, rockets????????


----------



## pinoyboy231

is it me or is the picture quality of the nets game poor? 

the commericials on YES are fine but the game is blurry

i checked other channels and their fine


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> umm dont the nets have a better record than the magic and the lakers!!! oh and dont forget AI!!!!


 huh?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> huh?


 ooh, I saw what you were saying that about now. Nevemind, I thought you were just saying that randomly, haha


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> That's my problem right there. Vince doesn't bring it every night, only when it matters. Theres no reason he couldn't duplicate last year into this one. Guys like Kobe, Wade, T-Mac... all bring it every night.


all u guys don't want him to score you keep sayin how much it is a team concept
u have to realize how many shots he was takin back then to


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> who has the best record of Nets, lakers, rockets????????




We barely have a better record then the lakers and they had the harder schedule. We are not talking about teams anyway, it's individualness to bring there game every night


----------



## ZÆ

Redd hits 2 free throws

16-30 - MIL


----------



## squaleca

ok fine tell me this are the nets a playoff team without Vince Carter??????????


END OF DISCUSSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd and carter back in 

krstic misses...

ford misses the three

kidd saves it

kick ball 

30-16 BUCKS


----------



## L

pinoyboy231 said:


> is it me or is the picture quality of the nets game poor?
> 
> the commericials on YES are fine but the game is blurry
> 
> i checked other channels and their fine


yea, same prob on my tv as well.


----------



## Vinsane

they need to give vc the ball


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

19-30 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jkidd from downtown. He's the only one doing much of anything. 30-19 Bucks


----------



## jarkid

come on, nets, win this game !


----------



## pinoyboy231

cliffy misses the three 

krstic wit the board

kidd wit the three

THANK YOU!

redd misses

rebounded by cliffy

carter gets fouled shooting foul


----------



## mjm1

make free throws thats all i ask


----------



## squaleca

jizzy said:


> We barely have a better record then the lakers and they had the harder schedule. We are not talking about teams anyway, it's individualness to bring there game every night




so i guess lebron isnt bringing it tonight????????? but he brought it to the all star game a much more important game????

like i said just a million times just cause u struggle doesnt mean your not trying!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter misses both

19-30 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses both free throws! WTF

30-19 BUCKS


----------



## Jizzy

Why are J-Kidd assists so low this year? I was sure since he averaged 8 assists with VC and a bunch of scrubs last year, he would lead the league with RJ and a better supporting cast.


----------



## Aurelino

squaleca said:


> who has the best record of Nets, lakers, rockets????????


Who plays for the the team that has the best group of players? Whose team plays in the weakest division ?


----------



## ZÆ

Mo Williams for 2

19-32 - MIL


----------



## jarkid

Carter......missed..missed, you are not an all-star anymore.


----------



## pinoyboy231

williams wit the three.... 

kidd wit the miss

turnover bucks

NETS BALL 

32-19


----------



## mjm1

carter should be disgusted with himself.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

21-32 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

5:38 left in the second. Bucks 32, Nets 21


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter wit the fadeaway

gaduzric misses 

krstic gets fouled 

TIMEOUT

32-21 BUCKS


----------



## squaleca

ok fine take kobe, AI or tmac and see if RJ get double digits in points All star team u can forget about that one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

wheres petey?


----------



## 7M3

This offense is terrible to watch

I'm leaning more and more towards the "Frank has to go" peeps


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The Nets as a team need to hit a few shots, and stop Simmons et al. As soon as they figure out how, the game will be fine.


----------



## Vinsane

Aurelino said:


> Who plays for the the team that has the best group of players? Whose team plays in the weakest division ?


whose fault is that


----------



## squaleca

oh what were tmacs numbers last 3 games despicable and then he lights it up in an all star game which means nothing!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> ok fine take kobe, AI or tmac and see if RJ get double digits in points All star team u can forget about that one!!!!!!!!!


 weren't the all on the allstar teams? I don't see where you're going with this one...


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic All Star said:


> The Nets as a team need to hit a few shots, and stop Simmons et al. As soon as they figure out how, the game will be fine.




Easier said then done


----------



## mjm1

just our luck, the bucks are healthy for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> weren't the all on the allstar teams? I don't see where you're going with this one...




Me neither, lol


----------



## Aurelino

Is PAdgett so much better than Jackson ? MJAx should be able to play a few minutes just for his offense.


----------



## wonka137

I would probably stop hating on carter if frank got fired, because the offense he runs is not good for this team, you would think it would be with RJ and carter but were having like a record low for allyoops and layups probably


----------



## squaleca

ok the nets have a better team than the lakers but thats about it!!! i answer your questions why dont u answer mine!!!!!!! tell me what were tmacs numbers last 3 games!!! how many times has kobe shot below 30% this year in a game!!!!!!!!


----------



## L

geez, we struggle shooting the ball tonite and some net fans totally turned loco! @[email protected] 0_O


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic hits, and the foul! Hehehe Magloire.


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic wit da AND 1

converts wit the 3 point play

32-24 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic hits and gets fouled...
He hits the free throw

24-32 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits, and one. Hits the FT to make the 3 point play. 32-24 Nets.

3 second called on the Bucks.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wright hits!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wright hits, off the pass from Krstic


----------



## pinoyboy231

three sec violation on the bucks

good d by the nets

WRIGHT WIT THE GOOD ATTACK TO THE BASKET

32-26 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

Wright for 2 (nice move)

26-32 - MIL


----------



## Jizzy

Frank doesn't know and doesn't care for offensive schemes


----------



## squaleca

vince is struggling with his shot give him credit for only taking 7!!!


----------



## jarkid

krstic is the man, good.


----------



## ZÆ

TJ Ford for 2

26-34 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

ford hits

TIMEOUT NETS

34-26 BUCKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

time out nets.

Bucks 34
Nets 26

It's been bad, but considering how bad the Nets have been, they aren't behind by much.


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets

26-34 - MIL


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Redd still 0-1 from the field. Let's see that continue!


----------



## jarkid

does somebody has the idea as same as mine that Carter is not like an all-star anymore.


----------



## SetShotWilly

squaleca said:


> vince is struggling with his shot give him credit for only taking 7!!!


I think you should stop. This a game thread..you two ladies go argue somewhere else


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> vince is struggling with his shot give him credit for only taking 7!!!


 give him credit for not shooting?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits his 2nd in a row, cuts the lead down to 6.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

28-34 - MIL


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

30-34 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter hits

magloire misses

krstic wit the layup nice bucket by kidd

34-30 BUCKS

CMON BABY


----------



## wonka137

wow kidd is having a greta game so far


----------



## Aurelino

Kidd should slap VC out of his ASG hangover during halftime:wink:


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd wit 7 assists

foul by wright

wright sits

good job by him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic hits off the assist from kidd, Nets cut it to 4.

Kidd is racking up the assists so far.


----------



## Jizzy

Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

carter, you should play like this, for three !


----------



## justasking?

The offense is so different when Kidd is on or off the court. Jeez. Vaughn has to step it up. He needs to be able to give decent minutes so Kidd can rest. We went down 12 points when Kidd sat earlier. And now, we're back into the game.


----------



## ZÆ

Redd to the free throw line for 2...
Redd hits both

30-36 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

pinoyboy231 said:


> kidd wit 7 assists
> 
> foul by wright
> 
> wright sits
> 
> good job by him


 I'm listening on the radio, and they made a good point. It was nice to see the team getting back into it with him on the court...thats a good sign.


----------



## Jizzy

Ha, sucks for you guys. I have no work or school tommorow


----------



## jarkid

justasking? said:


> The offense is so different when Kidd is on or off the court. Jeez. Vaughn has to step it up. He needs to be able to give decent minutes so Kidd can rest. We went down 12 points when Kidd sat earlier. And now, we're back into the game.


the only thing vaughn can do is defense.


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover nets 

wiliams misses

offensive board simmons

bucks reset..

magloire misses 

offensive bucks 

misses again

offensive foul nets 

urgh....


----------



## mjm1

these refs can go to ****ing hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Ha, sucks for you guys. I have no work or school tommorow


 I have no work or school...ever. But I need a job, so hopefully that'll change soon.


----------



## Noodfan

I smell a triple double 8)


----------



## ZÆ

Andrew Bougt to the free throw line for 2...
he hits both

30-38 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Marc Jackson hits.  Surprising to see him in there.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jackson in for krstic

bogut to the line for two

hits both

jackson wit the SWISH

38-32 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

Marc Jackson for 2

32-38 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

T called on Kidd.


----------



## squaleca

Aurelino said:


> Kidd should slap VC out of his ASG hangover during halftime:wink:




whos leading the team in rebounds?????


----------



## L

what is the score!


----------



## Jizzy

See, I told you guys. Marc Jackson is simply automatic from the feild


----------



## ZÆ

Tech on Kidd
Redd hits the free throw

32-39 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd gets t'd up by a rookie official...

wtf 

calm down kidd


----------



## Krstic All-Star

And again, a Buck does something not exactly 'cricket' and again a Net is given a T... come ON


----------



## ZÆ

Redd hits 2 free throws

32-41 - MIL


----------



## Vuchato

jizzy said:


> See, I told you guys. Marc Jackson is simply automatic from the feild


As automatic as your spelling


----------



## pinoyboy231

we were down by four now we down by 9


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

34-41 - MIL


----------



## Krstic All-Star

41-34


----------



## Vinsane

why when we are omin back we stop goin to vc and we start losin more


----------



## ZÆ

Magloire for 2

34-43 - MIL


----------



## Jizzy

Vuchato said:


> As automatic as your spelling






Newbie, I spelled 1 word wrong


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Magloire lowers a shoulder - gets away with it, and scores.


----------



## jarkid

go to hell, d*** refs from bucks.


----------



## mjm1

HE WAS ****ING FOULEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd


----------



## pinoyboy231

magloire wit the layup

jackson misses

off rjs arm 

bucks ball

wright back in for the nets rj sits

TIMEOUT


----------



## Noodfan

squaleca said:


> whos leading the team in rebounds?????


Captain maybe?


----------



## Vuchato

jizzy said:


> Newbie, I spelled 1 word wrong


just messing with ya


----------



## L

vuchato, welcome to the board!


----------



## Aurelino

squaleca said:


> whos leading the team in rebounds?????


Kidd?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Halftime*
Bucks 43
Nets 34


----------



## pinoyboy231

williams misses the three 

end of the first half.

43-34 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st half

34-43 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

we need to execute in the second half we can win this!

LETS GO NETS


----------



## Jizzy

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> vuchato, welcome to the board!




Hi


----------



## L

not bad, seems like we can still win. only down 8 or 9 points.


----------



## L

jizzy said:


> Hi


dont say hi to me! LOL :angel: :clown:


----------



## squaleca

we need to blame all our problems on vince!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

squaleca said:


> we need to blame all our problems on vince!!!



no we dont.... :curse:


----------



## wonka137

at least were only down by 9, for us to have a chance in the second half of the year jeff is going to heal very fast and learn how to play PG, or kidd will have to play the whole game, or frank is going to have to give one of the younger players a shot at pg


----------



## L

squaleca said:


> we need to blame all our problems on vince!!!


lmao at this comment. :laugh: :reporter:


----------



## squaleca

pinoyboy231 said:


> no we dont.... :curse:




i was being sarcastic!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

o iight...


----------



## jarkid

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> dont say hi to me! LOL :angel: :clown:


hello.


----------



## L

jarkid said:


> hello.


lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

dear 24 guests viewing this thread:

Sign up and join in the fun!


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> dear 24 guests viewing this thread:
> 
> Sign up and join in the fun!


 ahh . . . its 25 now :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane

why when we come back we stop goin to vince


----------



## JCB

we need to attack the basket more. open things up. get easy shots.


----------



## Omega

im not watching this game but in the other games i watched i noticed that the other teams have no problem hitting jump shots. why is it that the nets can't shoot consistently? does frank not allow any jumpers in practice or something? i dont get it... its fustrating.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chaser 55 said:


> ahh . . . its 25 now :biggrin:


 Well that was only directed at 24 of them, if that 25th person joins...I'm going to be pissed

(just kidding #25, sign up please!)


----------



## wonka137

Because vince had nothing to do with our comback you turd, he hit one shot and missed two FT's


----------



## L

jarkid said:


> hello.


i almost laughed out of my chair.



HEY! how come when i click on a smilie, it doesnt work!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

We need to turn Bobby Simmons into Richard Simmons for the second half.


----------



## Jizzy

Having the flu sucks so bad


----------



## Krstic All-Star

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i almost laughed out of my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! how come when i click on a smilie, it doesnt work!


Are you waiting for the page to load completely before you click? If it's not done loading, it won't work. :biggrin:


----------



## Omega

wonka137 said:


> Because vince had nothing to do with our comback you turd, he hit one shot and missed two FT's


 he hit a couple shots didnt he??


----------



## JCB

> We need to turn Bobby Simmons into Richard Simmons for the second half.


:rofl:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic All Star said:


> We need to turn Bobby Simmons into Richard Simmons for the second half.


 I wish I was good at photo shop so I could put bobbys face onto richards body.


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I wish I was good at photo shop so I could put bobbys face onto richards body.


 I can do that, if you want. :biggrin: but, Im too lazy


----------



## L

Krstic All Star said:


> Are you waiting for the page to load completely before you click? If it's not done loading, it won't work. :biggrin:


script error . im goin to exit internet explorer and then sign back on.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chaser 55 said:


> I can do that, if you want. :biggrin: but, Im too lazy


 eh, it was just an in the moment thing. It would have been good to put up as a responce to what he said.


----------



## L

Ha!! Now it works! nfire:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> script error . im goin to exit *internet explorer* and then sign back on.


there's your problem.


----------



## wonka137

I'm going to bed so I wont be able to keep the Anti Vince campaign going, someone else will have to pick it up, I've had to work at 5am for every day for a week straight


----------



## Krstic All-Star

We should have it on file, for whenever the Nets play the Bucks


----------



## L

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> there's your problem.


????


----------



## L

wonka137 said:


> I'm going to bed so I wont be ablt to keep the Anti Vince campaign going, someone else will have to pick it up, I've had to work at 5am for every day for a week straight


who cares.


----------



## Omega

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> ????


 he likes mozilla probably


----------



## L

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> he likes mozilla probably


oh.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> ????


 internet explorer=crap.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> he likes mozilla probably


 or anything else really.


----------



## Omega

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> internet explorer=crap.


 Tmac who is that in your avatar? he looks familair but im having a brain fart....

or maybe he just has one of those familiar faces...


----------



## Vinsane

Carter has gotta get goin


----------



## L

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> internet explorer=crap.


 :rofl: 
thats the second time ever i had a script error.


----------



## wonka137

who will be the one to bash him for the rest of the game? Todd I choose you!


----------



## pinoyboy231

wonka137 said:


> I'm going to bed so I wont be able to keep the Anti Vince campaign going, someone else will have to pick it up, I've had to work at 5am for every day for a week straight



where do u work


----------



## pinoyboy231

game time baby


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> Tmac who is that in your avatar? he looks familair but im having a brain fart....
> 
> or maybe he just has one of those familiar faces...


 Bruce Springsteen, but back from around...'75ish I believe.


----------



## pinoyboy231

simmons hits a three...

right back at cha vc wit the three

45-36 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

Bobby Simons for 2

34-45 - MIL


----------



## Omega

oh. 


ps. has the game started??


----------



## XRay34

season over


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

36-45 - MIL


----------



## mjm1

Put A ****ing Body On Simmons You Stupid ****s


----------



## Omega

i guess so


----------



## ZÆ

Bobby Simons for 2

36-47 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

simmons hits AGAIN!

foul called on magloire 

carter misses gets his own board the gets stripped

out of bounds off bucks 

collins over magloire for the two

47-38 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins for 2

38-47 - MIL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> who will be the one to bash him for the rest of the game? Todd I choose you!


 me? I'm not going to just constantly bash vince. Should he do something the deserves it, I'll give it to him, but thats about it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> :rofl:
> thats the second time ever i had a script error.


Well it's not like it's unusable, I just think there are things that work better.


----------



## pinoyboy231

redd misses

rjs pass gets thrown out of bounds

nets ball

kidd misses

nenad wit the offensive board 

rj wit the pretty move to the basket

47-40 BUCKS


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

40-47 - MIL


----------



## Jizzy

It's not fair, it just isn't


----------



## ZÆ

Magloire for 2

40-49 - MIL


----------



## ZÆ

Andrew Bougut for 2

40-51 - MIL


----------



## XRay34

will nets ever win a road game again?


----------



## Vinsane

we cant keep tradin baskets


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

42-51 - MIL


----------



## Mogriffjr

why is Carter15N...I mean Wade3Heat talking about the Nets season??


----------



## Vinsane

go to carter


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> we cant keep tradin baskets



"we"? ur not a nets fan


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> season over


 good call.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

44-51 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets lookin alive

TIMEOUT BUCKS 

bucks up 7


----------



## jarkid

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i almost laughed out of my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! how come when i click on a smilie, it doesnt work!


haha, really? i help you :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> good call.




lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mogriffjr said:


> why is Carter15N...I mean Wade3Heat talking about the Nets season??


 it's been over according to him in every game that the nets have trailed in for the past month or two, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## L

did wonka use the job excuse when vc was making his shots?


----------



## Omega

im not watching this game but in the other games i watched i noticed that the other teams have no problem hitting jump shots. why is it that the nets can't shoot consistently? does frank not allow any jumpers in practice or something? i dont get it... its fustrating.


----------



## JoeOtter15

Vc For 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeeee, 7 poitns in the third already.


----------



## XRay34

Andrew Fugut hits

VC answers with 3 as Vinsane squirts one 8 feet high

53-47


----------



## Mogriffjr

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> it's been over according to him in every game that the nets have trailed in for the past month or two, so take it for what it's worth.



LOL amazing...


----------



## JoeOtter15

dam, another turnover :no:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I gotta run. Hopefully the Nets can keep this comeback going and win it. I'll get the next game thread up when I get home.


----------



## JoeOtter15

the nets cant seem to take control of this game

every time we score, the bucks come right back :curse:


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I gotta run. Hopefully the Nets can keep this comeback going and win it. I'll get the next game thread up when I get home.


 later toddmac


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Ah, nice to see that the NBA hasn't changed. 1st overall picks can foul and not get called.


Carter hits!


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

50-55 - MIL


----------



## JoeOtter15

holy crap, vince is shooting vinsane


----------



## JoeOtter15

kidd needs to stop over dribbling and control the ball

offensive foul! :banana: 

bogut chucks the ball at the ref


----------



## Krstic All-Star

NOW they get it right - but should have called a technical foul on Bogut


----------



## wonka137

this is the carter from the hot 10 game streak, nice to see kidd almost had a triple double already--- now I'll go to bed knowing they will win


----------



## JoeOtter15

nice move to the basket by vince


----------



## jarkid

stop making turnovers !! nets only down by 5


----------



## JoeOtter15

how many points does carter have now?


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits both

52-55 - MIL


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd- 8pts, 10asts, 7rebs...


----------



## XRay34

Bobbby Simmons reminds me a lot of a young Michael Jordan.


----------



## L

wonka137 said:


> this is the carter from the hot 10 game streak, nice to see kidd almost had a triple double already--- now I'll go to bed knowing they will win


you change gears so easily and quickly....


----------



## JoeOtter15

carter draws the two shot foul

-john sterling


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 8/10/8

2 Pts 2 Rebs more


----------



## XRay34

VC 3/7 from the FT Line

Misses again 3/8

Whata joke


----------



## JoeOtter15

cmon vince, make those free throws :curse:


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter misses both

52-55 - MIL


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Bobbby Simmons reminds me a lot of a young Michael Jordan.


haha, you are Wade3Heat.


----------



## XRay34

4 point swing cause of vc bricks


----------



## ZÆ

TJ Ford for 2

52-57 - MIL


----------



## JoeOtter15

T on terry stotts :biggrin:


----------



## Mogriffjr

why VC missing 2FT's....


----------



## jarkid

Carter from the foul line, missed..missed..


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits a tech free throw

53-57 - MIL


----------



## squaleca

Carter15Nets said:


> 4 point swing cause of vc bricks




go **** your self!!!!!!!!!

answer me this question why are we even in this game?????????


----------



## Mogriffjr

jarkid said:


> haha, you are Wade3Heat.


<< made that name up first :banana: 

or he can be Simmons#Bucks


----------



## JoeOtter15

vince is 2/2 from this trip to the line :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits both

55-57 - MIL


----------



## Mogriffjr

Simmons has 3 fouls, Bogut has 4....time to make a BIG push NETS...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Play nice guys


----------



## ZÆ

Redd hits for 2 and is fouled
Redd hits the free throw

55-60 - MIL


----------



## wonka137

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> you change gears so easily and quickly....


you think I'm done bashing him? The piece of crap has 5 turnovers and and 5 missed freethrows, even if he gets 40 I would not call this a good game for him
"answer me this question why are we even in this game?????????" because kidd already has a triple double pretty much


----------



## XRay34

just cant fn tie the f'n game up
3 point play for redd back up to 5


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd draws the foul!


----------



## JoeOtter15

jkidd get the 3 shot foul!


----------



## XRay34

Nets lost cause of lack of free throw hitting


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd the the free throw line for 2
Kidd hits 1 of 2

56-60 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

i see mr. triple double getting a triple double 

he just needs two more rebounds


----------



## JoeOtter15

wonka137 said:


> you think I'm done bashing him? The piece of crap has 5 turnovers and and 5 missed freethrows, even if he gets 40 I would not call this a good game for him


haters :nonono:


----------



## squaleca

Carter15 its official you are a moron!!! VC has 14 points in 8 min and all u do is diss him!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Redd for 2

56-62 - MIL


----------



## XRay34

game


----------



## pinoyboy231

does krstic ever pass in the post??


----------



## L

its interesting, a player can be a great shooter but still cant make FT's.
look at krstic for example. he can hit the midrange jumper so smoothly, but he is just around 67% on his FT's for the season.
the same goes for other things as well.
wade is probably the best midrange shooter in the nba right now, but he cant make a 3, in which is strange because the distance from his normal range and 3pt range isnt so far.


----------



## Jizzy

OK, Wonka, Carter15, FullMetal, Pinoyboy...

You guys better play nice or they're will be hell to pay


----------



## JoeOtter15

HoW DOES HE NOT GET THAT FOUL

NOW THE BUCKS GET THE FOUL :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mjm1

What Is Happeninggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## michael90002002

wonka137 said:


> you think I'm done bashing him? The piece of crap has 5 turnovers and and 5 missed freethrows, even if he gets 40 I would not call this a good game for him
> "answer me this question why are we even in this game?????????" because kidd already has a triple double pretty much


Lets see you get out there then, you wouldn't score at all or even come close to what Vince has.


----------



## Mogriffjr

wtf was this??

4:05 NJ - J. Kidd misses the second free throw
4:05 MIL - C. Bell enters game for B. Simmons
4:05 NJ - V. Carter hits the first free throw


----------



## Vinsane

like i said when the nets start comin back they stop goin to vc


----------



## squaleca

well wonka your even a bigger moron!!!!!!!! so if he scores 40 and we win after trailing the hole game your still gonna bash him?????????


----------



## XRay34

back up to 9

f this team need a superstar scorer like michael redd


----------



## jarkid

damn, we are down by 8 now.


----------



## XRay34

so much for that easy schedule rest of way BS


----------



## wonka137

krstic is simply retarded, I mean he has to have a basketball IQ of about 50, dumbest player I have seen in the history of the league


----------



## Krstic All-Star

No calling other posters names!


----------



## L

JoeOtter15 said:


> haters :nonono:


so true.


----------



## squaleca

so he misses free throws hes taken 11 so far meaning hes going to the hoop!!! its obvious wonka u dont play sports cause u think evrything is easy if NBA basketball was easy wed all be doing it!!!! ewwwwwwww did i just own somebody i think i did infact I KNOW I DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

wonka137 said:


> krstic is simply retarded, I mean he has to have a basketball IQ of about 50, dumbest player I have seen in the history of the league


Nice to see that the fact that the known world disagrees with you doesn't deter you.


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Smith hits for 2 and is going to the free throw line for 1 more...
Smith hits it

56-65 - MIL


----------



## wonka137

are you 8 or somthing? FT's arent hard, that is why they are call FREE throws


----------



## squaleca

WHEN wonka and carter15 make comments like they make i can call them whatever the **** i want to call them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 2 free throws

58-65 - MIL


----------



## pinoyboy231

wonka i thought u was gonna sleep


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter for 3!


----------



## pinoyboy231

vc for 3!

65-61 BUCKS


----------



## XRay34

michael redd best player in nba


----------



## L

Carter15Nets said:


> back up to 9
> 
> f this team need a* superstar scorer* like michael redd


and vince isnt. but i would trade vc for redd hands down. just to get the nets a consistent shooter.



squaleca, dont call him a moron.



we all are acting like morons in this thread.


----------



## squaleca

ask shaq and tim duncan if free throws arent hard!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits the 3
um.... I lost track lol

63-67 - MIL


----------



## Jizzy

Wonka15 and Carter15 are not human, they are the biggest haters. Why doesn't cater15 become a Heat fan?


----------



## JoeOtter15

i hate redd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

i hate the bucks do we play them again this year


----------



## JoeOtter15

VC AND1

i think he gets 40+ tonight


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter, AND THE FOUL! He's coming alive and then some


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter is lighting it up!!

completes the three point play!


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits for 2 and is going to the free throw line for 1 more...
Carter hits it

66-69 - MIL


----------



## XRay34

VC 24 pts in the 3rd


----------



## L

66-69 bucks.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with 30pts...he WOKE UP


----------



## XRay34

we JUST CANT STOP THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Remember, the Nets are 9-2 this season when VC scores 30+ and 2-0 when he goes over 40.


----------



## wonka137

I was gonna go to bed till I noticed carter was going to have a 40 point second half ---- you do know they are 7 feet tall right? and carter is 6'5 its quite a bit easier for guards to make FT's than big men


----------



## JoeOtter15

wow, that was a weird shot by vince


----------



## L

Krstic All Star said:


> Remember, the Nets are 9-2 this season when VC scores 30+ and 2-0 when he goes over 40.


and our record isnt shabby when we lead after 3 quarters.
hopefully we can get the lead for more good luck. :banana:


----------



## XRay34

unreal bucks 50 free throws

nets suck down 6


----------



## squaleca

Carter15Nets said:


> VC 24 pts in the 3rd




Carter15 it took vince 24 points in one quarter for u to make a positive comment about him does that not tell u something??

im baffled tonight!! i really am Vince poors his heart out for this team and all u guys can do is bash him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

robinson is one of the least consistent player on our team. sometimes he gets 20, sometimes he shoots 2%


----------



## jarkid

get out of nets, Vaughn !


----------



## JoeOtter15

robinson is one of the least consistent player on our team. sometimes he gets 20, sometimes he shoots 20%


----------



## L

wonka137 said:


> I was gonna go to bed till I noticed carter was going to have a 40 point second half ---- you do know they are 7 feet tall right? and carter is 6'5 its quite a bit easier for guards to make FT's than big men


what about dirk though. and little guys struggle too.
i just find it weird that a kid who grows up on basketball cannot hit a Ft on a high percentage.


----------



## JoeOtter15

CARTER GET THAT lN


----------



## XRay34

FU VINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bucks up 5 after 3

Cause Nets cant stop bleeding


----------



## squaleca

trading Red for VC do u really thing Red is gonna make that much of a difference???


----------



## L

Carter15Nets said:


> FU VINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bucks up 5 after 3
> 
> Cause Nets cant stop bleeding


Why do u blame vc for everything when he just scored past his season average in one quarter?


----------



## JoeOtter15

Carter15Nets said:


> FU VINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bucks up 5 after 3
> 
> Cause Nets cant stop bleeding


are you a nets fan?


----------



## Phenom Z28

:banana: That's my dawg!

But man, the Bucks are really holding onto the lead here.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 1 reb from triple double
Carter 31 Points

AFTER 3!!!!!!!

And we down 5..........good job ROd THron for not getting frontcourt help because we need magically games from these guys every night to win...no help.


----------



## AJC NYC

All you Net hating edit  get the **** out of here


----------



## squaleca

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> what about dirk though. and little guys struggle too.
> i just find it weird that a kid who grows up on basketball cannot hit a Ft on a high percentage.




over 80% this year and near that for his career is struggling!!! please people think before u post!!! 
i mean one game makes him a bad free throw shooter!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd 1 reb from triple double
> Carter 31 Points
> 
> AFTER 3!!!!!!!
> 
> And we down 5..........good job ROd THron for not getting frontcourt help because we need magically games from these guys every night to win...no help.


i ask again, are you a nets fan


----------



## XRay34

I blame VC for jacking up threes when he capable of tacking it to the rack everytime.

Redd even did that and he more known as a shooter, he took it to whole 3 x and made all 3 in that 3rd.


----------



## HB

Game isnt over, still lots of time


----------



## Infinet

2 things so far:

Carter is killing.

Our bench doesnt exist.


----------



## wonka137

Dirk is from Europe, I've watched quite a few a few eruope league games and the big men are as good from three as they are from inside the paint


----------



## L

JoeOtter15 said:


> are you a nets fan?


he has a wade avatar......hmmm


----------



## HB

Time to adjust my ignore list


----------



## wonka137

vaughn is just a god awful pg


----------



## XRay34

why do we settle for outside shots


----------



## mjm1

Get kidd in. get kidd in get kidd innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## JoeOtter15

VAUGHN IS AN lDIOT

WHY DOES FRANK PLAY THIS LAZY S.O.B. :curse:


----------



## squaleca

VC is 3 for 4 from 3's hes taking 4 3's tonight he takes less 3's than kobe and kidd and im sure alot of other star players i dont understand where u get this **** from!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L

squaleca said:


> over 80% this year and near that for his career is struggling!!! please people think before u post!!!
> i mean one game makes him a bad free throw shooter!!!!!!!!


he said seven footers struggle right. so i answered with dirk! reread my post!


----------



## JoeOtter15

vince is going cold now


----------



## XRay34

lol vc has open lane and he decides to jack up 18 footer BRICK

gadz hits
back up to 7


----------



## jarkid

I hate Vaughn, he can't score and just provides poor defense, but we don't have another backup point guard. sigh


----------



## XRay34

nets pahtetic offensive team how can u average 88 pts last 20 games with players like kidd carter RJ

its lawrence frank!


----------



## wonka137

get kidd in!!!!


----------



## mjm1

FRANk get kidd in YOU STUPID ****ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

krstic 2/2 this trip


----------



## justasking?

Frank... please put Kidd back in now.


----------



## L

wonka137 said:


> Dirk is from Europe, I've watched quite a few a few eruope league games and the big men are as good from three as they are from inside the paint


i wonder what type of training they do that is so different from american basketball training. i guess its a different style of fundamentals.
but let me use an example from america now-danny fortson.


----------



## JoeOtter15

mjm1 said:


> FRANk get kidd in YOU STUPID ****ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GO TO HELL FRANk


----------



## XRay34

vaughn fouls a bum 75 feet from basket

what a doofus


----------



## mjm1

i never want to see vaughn in the game again


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Why has Cliffy gotten 14 minutes, when his offense has been nonexistent?


----------



## Vinsane

why take vc out
stupid


----------



## XRay34

maybe ill just watch net home games


----------



## JoeOtter15

GET CARTER IN BEFORE THIS GAME SLIPS AWAY

frank, i ****ing hate your guts


----------



## squaleca

Carter15Nets said:


> lol vc has open lane and he decides to jack up 18 footer BRICK
> 
> gadz hits
> back up to 7



who leads the team in free throws this game? 

MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Krstic All Star said:


> Why has Cliffy gotten 14 minutes, when his offense has been nonexistent?


cause we got crap frontcourt


----------



## mjm1

get carter innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## michael90002002

JoeOtter15 said:


> GO TO HELL FRANk


Frank needs to go....Scott was a wayyyyy better coach.


----------



## XRay34

rofl cliff u idiot

i quit


----------



## jarkid

Gadzuric blocked Vaughn.


----------



## L

what is the score now? i cant watch the game anymore because my bro is hogging the tv.


----------



## wonka137

why take vc out
stupid
because its pointless keeping him in with vaughn dude, so let him rest now and go to krstic for offense


----------



## XRay34

have the nets scored here i the 4th?


----------



## JoeOtter15

i sense a win


----------



## Jizzy

I hate you Frank, I hate you :curse:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd leaves it for RJ, who slams!


----------



## JoeOtter15

BEHIND THE BACK TO JEFFERSON

take that for lethargic start


----------



## squaleca

NOW U all beg for Carter u guys are pathetic!!!!!!!!!! all of you!! well most of u!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

everytime bucks go for best highest % shot inside inside inside while we settle for bs jumpers which are bricks


----------



## Krstic All-Star

C'mon, 33 guests? SIGN UP, join in!


----------



## JoeOtter15

vince is coming back *i hope* :gopray:


----------



## Lord-SMX

score update plz


----------



## Jizzy

WTF is the score?


----------



## mjm1

Get Carter In, Get Carter In, Get Carter In, Get Carter In, Get Carter In, Get Carter In Already Frank!!!!(#%


----------



## L

Krstic All Star said:


> C'mon, *33 guests*? SIGN UP, join in!


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NR 1

72-77


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bucks, 77-72 right now


----------



## L

NR 1 said:


> 72-77


who is winning?


----------



## jarkid

it's time that Carter should come back to the court.


----------



## justasking?

mjm1 said:


> Get Carter In, Get Carter In, Get Carter In, Get Carter In, Get Carter In, Get Carter In Already Frank!!!!(#%


Lawrence Frank is terrible. Our bench is worse. :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## pinoyboy231

score is 77-72 BUCKS


----------



## jarkid

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> who is winning?


bucks


----------



## wonka137

kidd better get the triple double, he had 12 minutes to get one rebound


----------



## JoeOtter15

OT- Darko get 3 min in his orlando debut


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic back to the line


----------



## Jizzy

Put VC in you ****in idiot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

full metal hows ur bro?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bogut, REJECTED by Krstic!


----------



## HB

Wow Redd gets his first block of the season against the nets. It also seems Bucks have so many bigs on their bench


----------



## JoeOtter15

bogut...VC COME ON, GET HOT AGAIN :curse:


----------



## Noodfan

T-dub Kidd :clap:


----------



## mjm1

****, Carter


----------



## JoeOtter15

nice pass by vince to krstic

kidd with the triple


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd wit a triple double


----------



## JoeOtter15

i hope he out triple dupobles lebron this season


----------



## JoeOtter15

krsitc 1/2


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic makes one out of two from the line

79-75 BUCKS


----------



## jarkid

we are down by 4, krstic go !


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JoeOtter15

WHAT, TURNOVER!?!?

o nevermind, timeout :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## L

pinoyboy231 said:


> full metal hows ur bro?


hes fine. hes goin to get married pretty soon to that girl he bragged about a long time ago. :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

How much time is left?


----------



## wonka137

at least collins is out of the game, he did nothing but hurt us today stupid fat slow piece of ****


----------



## squaleca

colins 1 rebound in 31 min all cause of vince


----------



## Vinsane

JoeOtter15 said:


> WHAT, TURNOVER!?!?
> 
> o nevermind, timeout :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


it was a turnover


----------



## pinoyboy231

lol awesome best of luck to him

tell him i say hi


----------



## NR 1

05.52 time left


----------



## HB

Man if the nets play the bucks in the first round, it will be a pretty interesting series


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> Man if the nets play the bucks in the first round, it will be a pretty interesting series




It will be quite the musical


----------



## squaleca

u guys win!!! like they say if you cant beat them join them!!! 

VC sucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L

pinoyboy231 said:


> lol awesome best of luck to him
> 
> tell him i say hi


sure thing. in fact, ill make sure he will read the message on his new laptop. :banana:


----------



## JoeOtter15

Vinsane said:


> it was a turnover


****


----------



## JoeOtter15

carter gets it...within 2!


----------



## JoeOtter15

omg, everytime we get close, they score!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

OMFG I HATE ROBINSON

vince with the pretty move, but misses


----------



## pinoyboy231

SHOOT! cmon nets we have to win lets go!


----------



## jarkid

Cliffy....


----------



## squaleca

4 fouls on both teams go the hoop vince!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

How can we be losing this game? Vince has 30 and Kidd has a triple double.
On a side note, congrats to Michael Redd for getting his 1st block of the season on us tonight.


----------



## JoeOtter15

offensive ****ing foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

offensive foul on rj

time out


2:55 left

81-77 BUCKS


----------



## wonka137

wow it would be nice if someone could make a shot, I stayed up for this garbage -- god I ****ing hate you RJ you alien head freak


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ missed Krstic WIDE OPEN down low, then called for the offensive foul....


----------



## mjm1

vincCE CARTER WAS WIIIIIIIIDE OPEN


----------



## L

i get the tv back just to find out that the game went to a commercial! :curse:


----------



## Vinsane

Krstic All Star said:


> RJ missed Krstic WIDE OPEN down low, then called for the offensive foul....


no court vision


----------



## SetShotWilly

neoxsupreme said:


> How can we be losing this game? Vince has 30 and Kidd has a triple double.
> On a side note, congrats to Michael Redd for getting his 1st block of the season on us tonight.


Only 2 bench points for the Nets :curse:


----------



## jarkid

we can not score... damn


----------



## Jizzy

omfg


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Vince come on!!!
its time for you to strike a dagger (dunk) through the hearts of the Bucks....... i mean he have to do a monsterous dunk in the coming minutes of play..... prove it to the damn media (ESPN) and the Nets Fans(us) that you are really serious that you'll carry the team at your back......

come on lets go nets... don't lose faith in the Nets guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L

we only down 4, and wonka where do u live? its not that late here in newark.


----------



## XRay34

our offense fn sucks!


----------



## justasking?

neoxsupreme said:


> *How can we be losing this game? Vince has 30 and Kidd has a triple double*.


Terrible indeed. Frank is terrible, the bench is atrocious. I'm sure VC and Kidd would both be happier if the team would win.


----------



## HB

SetShotWilly said:


> Only 2 bench points for the Nets :curse:


Thats probably the telling point of the game


----------



## pinoyboy231

please o please carter make these fts..


----------



## XRay34

blame vinsane for this loss


----------



## L

Carter15Nets said:


> our offense fn sucks!


dont blame the players. blame frank.


----------



## XRay34

Hbwoy said:


> Thats probably the telling point of the game


and season


----------



## squaleca

well i know the game isnt over yet and theres time still to get angry but i just want to apologize to anyone i called a moron well at least till the next game!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

its not our offense
its our bench that sucks

damn Thorn make a last minute trade


----------



## XRay34

1 point game whys vc hobbling


----------



## L

squaleca said:


> well i know the game isnt over yet and theres time still to get angry but i just want to apologize to anyone i called a moron well at least till the next game!!!!!!!!!


LOL


----------



## wonka137

even I cant blame carter for this one although he has missed 6 freethrows and has 5 turnovers


----------



## HB

Man Vince wth 15 free throws but sadly only made 9


----------



## XRay34

fouled with 1 on the f'n shot clock!!!!!!!!!!!

NO!!!!!!!! we cant lead forever!!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15

VC is backing up his talk, he looked determined as hell.


----------



## mjm1

how could you do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter's free throw shooting is atrocious.


----------



## L

wonka137 said:


> even I cant blame carter for this one although he has missed 6 freethrows and has 5 turnovers


its all frank. he keeps on telling them to shoot instead to attack.


----------



## wonka137

were over the limit fantastic


----------



## Jizzy

Blame ****in Frank!!!!!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Someone that we could trust has to MAKE a BIG three point shot

KIDD OR CARTER SAVE US FROM LOSING BY MAKING 3 POINTS

CARTER MAKE A MONSTEROUS DUNK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

everyone finds somethin to complain about


----------



## jarkid

Hbwoy said:


> Man Vince wth 15 free throws but sadly only made 9


if he can made more freethrows , we could win , and he got 40 points.


----------



## squaleca

bet u VC goes 4 for 4 from the foul line rest of the game!!!!!!!


----------



## L

both teams over foul limit.


----------



## XRay34

bucks just wont give the tie or lead

stubborn fuks


----------



## HB

jarkid said:


> if he can made more freethrows , we could win , and he got 40 points.


Its too late for ifs right now, he backed up his statement today


----------



## wonka137

Pistons are such stat whores it isnt even funny, kept their startes in the whole 4th when they were up 10-20 points to get better stats


----------



## L

game is paused because the shot clock is broken where the nets play offense


----------



## XRay34

cmon with this fn bs


----------



## Jizzy

Score and Time?


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj dont look happy he looks bored lol


----------



## pinoyboy231

wow look at frank and the bucks coach lol frank is short


----------



## L

whats the score and time. YES isnt displaying them.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd has missed 4 fts
rj 5


----------



## NR 1

80-83 Bucks 
01.32 min left


----------



## neoxsupreme

pinoyboy231 said:


> rj dont look happy he looks bored lol


He can't be bored he has a game to worry about. I thought he was going to have a big game to prove to the league that he should have been an All-Star.


----------



## wonka137

Vinsane said:


> kidd has missed 4 fts
> rj 5


kidd has taken 3 and RJ 2 what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## XRay34

wow vince u got to finish that

now here come more missed fts


----------



## L

1:30 to go.
80-83 bucks
vc is fouled.


----------



## Noodfan

Vinsane said:


> kidd has missed 4 fts
> rj 5


You are really really stupid. :curse:


----------



## wonka137

made both --- turnover by redd


----------



## XRay34

kidd has 4 missed fgs
rj 5 missed fgs

not fts


----------



## L

no name calling please.


----------



## XRay34

vc with shades of michael jordan


----------



## L

vc gives nets the lead!


----------



## XRay34

LMFAO we lead 2-0 and never lead since if we steal this ima bust


----------



## wonka137

carter with 4 points in like 10 seconds for the lead


----------



## Jizzy

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now keep it dammit


----------



## XRay34

if we lead 2-0 and never lead sicne and win wow magine that


----------



## L

30 seconds left.


----------



## XRay34

Omfg Vince!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Did U See Vc!!!!!!!

86-83 Nets!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

whose ball


----------



## HB

VINdication


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Come On Vc Throw A Dunk Straight At The Hearts Of The Bucks Fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

how many points does vc have


----------



## L

vc scores
86 -83 nets leading
timeout called with 27 seconds to go.


----------



## Jizzy

Someone get VC a towel. That boy is on fire


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane popped a boner


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Clifford Robinson !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn VC with 42pts...


----------



## L

fun fact- vc has scored the last 11 points for the nets.


----------



## wonka137

he has 38 right now 8 rebounds


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinc scoring super efficiently tonight. 17+ pts over field goals attempted. He really backed up his talk.


----------



## XRay34

now shot clock back? what a rip off


----------



## VC_15

Hbwoy said:


> VINdication



did he dunk that?


----------



## squaleca

ha ha 2 more free throws coming for vince what did i tell u 4 for 4!!! when it matters most!!!!!!


----------



## L

joe smith scores86-85 nets


----------



## XRay34

OMG VINCE MISSES 1st FT

now we lose


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vince almost scored half of the Nets points tonight. He’s padding his crunch time points.


----------



## justasking?

OMG... I can't believe we have the lead!!! Could someone tell me how that happened?? What were the plays that enabled them to get the lead?

Wow.. VC is truly backing up his words. :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

Yeaaaaa, bwoy


----------



## squaleca

oh oh !!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter makes one out of two!

87-85 NETS

time out bucks

15.7 secs left!


----------



## HB

Oh no


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

lets go nets......or actually lets go overtime (jus kidding)


----------



## Omega

whats the score!!


----------



## Jizzy

Oh ****, No Michael Redd please. He's Dead Redd


----------



## Noodfan

Lets faul them. At worst scenario we will have the last ball.


----------



## The MAMBA

VC has played great tonight. He did Wince for a little bit, and exaggerated a slight ankle tweak...but he manned up and shook it off. Great game by the Nets and VC. Nice comeback win, yall.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I've run out of fingernails to bite  C'monnnnn Nets!


----------



## squaleca

man if milwakee hits a 3!!! let the Vince free throw bashing begin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15

They better make sure no three pointer, this means CONTAIN MICHAEL REDD!!!!.


----------



## jarkid

we are up by 2, defenseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vince should have had 50 had he made his free throws. Oh well he really carried us tonight.


----------



## XRay34

VC has to hit these FREE THROWS!!!!!!!! CMON VINCE

87-85 9.8 Sec VC 2 ft's


----------



## HB

Man and they play again tomorrow, hopefully they arent too tired


----------



## L

bell mises.
vc rebounds and is fouled.


----------



## XRay34

VC 14/21 FT 45 Points

So if he went 19/21 he would have 50


----------



## wonka137

wow why the hell did mo williams have their last shot? oh well its good for us


----------



## pinoyboy231

YES!!!

CARTER MAKES THE FIRST MAKES THE SECOND!!!

89-85 NETS!

9.8 SECS 

TIME OUT BUCKS

CARTER WIT 45 points!


----------



## L

45 pts for vince tonite.


----------



## Lord-SMX

is the game ova?


----------



## Vinsane

And once again as Vince goes so do the Nets


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

wow!!! i guess when i was talking to vince the nite be4 the all star game... he promised me that he was going to carry the team till the end....

yeah lets go nets


----------



## Jizzy

Vince is playing like the VC of old


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn VC with 42pts...


----------



## XRay34

stole that sh!t

lead for 1 minute out of 48 minutes and win


----------



## pinoyboy231

nite guys good game!


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with 45...he's been AMAZING IN THE 2ND HALF!


----------



## HB

Carter cost the nets the game :biggrin:


----------



## L

game over. nets win. carter15nets. when it looks like we gonna lose, have faith like me and the nets will most likely win


----------



## justasking?

What a sweet win!!! Carter backing up his words with an exemplary game, JKidd with a triple double. What a great win for the Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

this is the real vince that we LOVED last yr at the 2nd half of the season


----------



## neoxsupreme

wonka137 said:


> wow why the hell did mo williams have their last shot? oh well its good for us


Mo Williams happens to be a very good clutch player. He's nailed 2 gamewinners this season for them.


----------



## squaleca

well i guess this is what it takes for us to win on the road!! scares the **** out of me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NR 1

Nets Win


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> Vince is playing like the VC of old


Wow this must be hard for you to say. You usually always find some way to bash the man


----------



## jarkid

vc vc vc !! win win win


----------



## Aurelino

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> game over. nets win. carter15nets. when it looks like we gonna lose, have faith like me and the nets will most likely win


I thought the season was over at halftime! I almost cancelled my cable subscription.


----------



## JCB

I hope Carter plays with this intensity for every single game the rest of the season.


----------



## Lord-SMX

hell yea we come back big time and win!! Nice way to open up the 2nd half of the seaosn


----------



## NEWARK NETS

I Love Vince He Seems Like A Really Nice Guy And Good Role Model


----------



## neoxsupreme

So how many triple doubles in Kidd's career? Any team who allows Vince to score over atleast 30 are really playing with their chances. We will always have a great chance of winning when Vince is scoring a lot so efficiently.


----------



## Omega

jarkid said:


> vc vc vc !! win win win


 and you said he wasnt an allstar....


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> Wow this must be hard for you to say. You usually always find some way to bash the man




No it's not actually since I only bash VC when he's not playing up to his highest level. That must have been easy for you to say since you always find ways to make excuses for him


----------



## GM3

What a game! My dog is a VC fan, after Carter hit that last shot she started barking, maybe it was VC hitting the game winner, maybe it was Carter with the impossible unbalanced shot or maybe it was that I steped on her tail after I leaped off the seat!

Vote for POTG

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=244017


----------



## neoxsupreme

NEWARK NETS said:


> I Love Vince He Seems Like A Really Nice Guy And Good Role Model


Sometimes he maybe too nice. One of the nicest guys in the NBA.


----------



## JCB

neoxsupreme said:


> So how many triple doubles in Kidd's career? Any team who allows Vince to score over atleast 30 are really playing with their chances. We will always have a great chance of winning when Vince is scoring a lot so efficiently.


 71 trip dubs


----------



## squaleca

well im glad we won but man guys VC scores 45 jkidd gets a trip double mredd only gets 18 and we win by 4!! oh well i guess a win is a win!!!!!!!


----------



## The MAMBA

THe one handed dunk off the oop was just sick. I wish he would have made the one at the end of the ASG...that would have been as nice as it comes.


----------



## Omega

neoxsupreme said:


> Sometimes he maybe too nice. One of the nicest guys in the NBA.


 its funny cause charles barkley said that may be vince's only flaw...


----------



## squaleca

yea but u guys expect VC to score 45 a night!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> and you said he wasnt an allstar....


because he needs some criticisms to explode, so i give that for him.
:banana:


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> No it's not actually since I only bash VC when he's not playing up to his highest level. That must have been easy for you to say since you always find ways to make excuses for him


Excuses lmao, have watched the man for over 7 or so years, I know what he's capable of. The problem with the nets isnt Vince, no bench and no scorers is more telling.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

i got to say as nets fans we are kinda spoiled ...even though we have'nt won a title we have a good squad,and great players who try to play the right way everynight. lets go nets :banana:


----------



## squaleca

i can see it now all the nba analyst VC 45 points 0 assists!!!!!!


----------



## HB

The MAMBA said:


> THe one handed dunk off the oop was just sick. I wish he would have made the one at the end of the ASG...that would have been as nice as it comes.


Just saw that too, thats levitation holmes. Reminds me of his dunk in against the Clippers back in the day.


----------



## Air Fly

Typing this from school, VC is siccccccccccccccccccccccck, just siccccccccccccccccck!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Were the breaking news wire at ESPN NEWS MOVE OVER OLYMPICS!!


----------



## Vinsane

Air Fly said:


> Typing this from school, VC is siccccccccccccccccccccccck, just siccccccccccccccccck!!!!!


Me and u were the only ones who beleived


----------



## FOMW

These Carter bashers are hilarious. He's the worst dog in the world for a half, he sucks because his team is losing despite 24 3rd quarter points, and when he scores the final 14 points to steal a victory for the Nets, all of a sudden he's "Vince of old" instead of an expletive. They never heard of streaks, momentum, or rhythm, and they'll never learn that you don't judge a game until it's conclusion. Every missed shot is cause for apoplexy. It's comical.


----------



## justasking?

The MAMBA said:


> THe one handed dunk off the oop was just sick. I wish he would have made the one at the end of the ASG...that would have been as nice as it comes.


I didn't see the game.. Wish someone could post a video of it.


----------



## Intense Enigma

Grandmazter3 said:


> What a game! My dog is a VC fan, after Carter hit that last shot she started barking, maybe it was VC hitting the game winner, maybe it was Carter with the impossible unbalanced shot or maybe it was that I steped on her tail after I leaped off the seat!
> 
> Vote for POTG
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=244017


 Does your dog wear a headband like vc?LOL


----------



## GM3

Intense Enigma said:


> Does your dog wear a headband like vc?


She will after today.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> its funny cause charles barkley said that may be vince's only flaw...


since when did barkley become the voice of reason..he kills me he was one of the worst as a player. his attitude was terrible..some of his actions during his playing days were crazy... artest like ..screw barkley..he hates on young black kids...dont we get enough of that from every place else. barkley is a joke...the guy wears sweat socks wit dress shoes. sneakers with a suit and tie while on national tv ..barkley=clown


----------



## squaleca

FOMW said:


> These Carter bashers are hilarious. He's the worst dog in the world for a half, he sucks because his team is losing despite 24 3rd quarter points, and when he scores the final 14 points to steal a victory for the Nets, all of a sudden he's "Vince of old" instead of an expletive. They never heard of streaks, momentum, or rhythm, and they'll never learn that you don't judge a game until it's conclusion. Every missed shot is cause for apoplexy. It's comical.



i love it how people are on a guy when hes down!!!


----------



## Omega

NEWARK NETS said:


> since when did barkley become the voice of reason..he kills me he was one of the worst as a player. his attitude was terrible..some of his actions during his playing days were crazy... artest like ..screw barkley..he hates on young black kids...dont we get enough of that from every place else. barkley is a joke...the guy wears sweat socks wit dress shoes. sneakers with a suit and tie while on national tv ..barkley=clown


 dude i was serious. i hope you didnt think i was being sarcastic or anything. charles barkley did actually say that. and i know charles barkley isnt much of a reliable voice per say but its was a complement to one of our players and he rarely gives them out. yes he is a clown.


----------



## HB

Lol does anyone notice that one of the 'Vince' bashers has changed his avatar from Wade back to Vince


----------



## Omega

Hbwoy said:


> Lol does anyone notice that one of the 'Vince' bashers has changed his avatar from Wade back to Vince


 yeah i caught that too..


----------



## NEWARK NETS

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> dude i was serious. i hope you didnt think i was being sarcastic or anything. charles barkley did actually say that. and i know charles barkley isnt much of a reliable voice per say but its was a complement to one of our players and he rarely gives them out. yes he is a clown.


coming from barkley that was more of a diss than compliment.. but it dont matter. on this board we all know vc is the man :banana:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nice win by the Nets...Monster Game by VC and I would've said ''monster game'' for Kidd but those triple doubles are really not surprising coming from him.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I think this was VC's way of saying that he's pissed he only got 18 minutes in the all-star game. The Bucks were the unfortunate victims of timing.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

:allhail: VC


----------



## Vinsane

Where is wonka


----------



## MaxaMillion711

hey i stopped going to message boards but I was curious what was going on here so i read this whole thread and I gotta say

you VC haters need to remember what VC said. "if you hate me now, hate me later." you guys look pathetic when the man doesnt have a good first half and you bail out of the ship and wanting to "cancel your cable subscription." What does that say about your character as a fan? the second he doesnt play good you throw up your hands and quit? haha...i had a good time laughing at some of the things you haters said. Ive never quit on vince and I never will....but its always fun to get a good laugh reading what you guys say about him


----------



## Petey

I don't think he bashes only Carter, he bashes a few members on the team when they are playing poorly.

-Petey


----------



## KiddIsGod

> I think this was VC's way of saying that he's pissed he only got 18 minutes in the all-star game.


In those minutes, he seemed never to get the ball especially in a half court set.


----------



## Phenom Z28

After the grinding win tonight the Nets are on pace for a 46-36 season. They only have to play 4 games above their season pace to follow through with what RJ thinks.

VC passed 2 players and moved into a tie with Maurice Cheeks on the all-time scoring list.

178. Sleepy Floyd - 12,260
*179. Vince Carter - 12,195*
179. Maurice Cheeks - 12,195
181. Tom Heinsohn - 12,194
182. Willis Reed - 12,183

JKidd moved pass Magic on the all-time steals leaderboard. He's in good company here...

12. Isiah Thomas - 1,861
*13. Jason Kidd - 1,725*
14. Magic Johnson - 1,724


----------

